# Financial Capital!!! Mumbai India, And Suburbs



## Araucano (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice thread... is the first time I see street level pictures of Mumbay. It's surprising to see some pics of this big Indian Metropolis.
Thanks...and regards from Chile.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

older pic


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*An airshow in Mumbai*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

HINDUSTAN LEVER EXTERIOR








HINDUSTAN LEVER INTERIOR


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Saifee Hospital*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Almost all buildings in Mumbbai, even if they look bad on the outside, look great on the inside!*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

[IMG
http://img109.echo.cx/img109/7295/shoppingmall1il.jpg[/IMG]
















*Intercontinental Hotel interiors*


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Nice pix but they are tooooo old (I saw them over 100000 times )


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

I think that those are most of the pics. Done for now.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks for the effort, enjoyed the mini tour.

I like this pic:


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

^^ It _is_ an intresting pic, it has three prominent landmarks of Mumbai

The High Court, the Stock Exchange and the Rajabai Clock tower.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pictures, Mumbai is huge.


----------



## kviv314 (Feb 3, 2005)

lot of the pics are old and should be indicated accordingly so that there is no confusion


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mumbai photos copyright Maciej Wituszynski(Originally posted by suncity)*


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Great Pics of the Sheraton! kay:


----------



## doneehoward (Nov 23, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

In this thread I saw the best pics of Bollywood ever!!!!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Great!


----------



## 00998 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bombay looks not very clean...


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mumbai Stock Exchange.*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Bandra-Kurla Complex , Bombay mumbai , maharashtra , india








Glass Covered High Rise Building , Bombay Mumbai , Maharashtra , India


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Glass Building General Insurance Corporation (G.I.C) , Churchgate , bombay mumbai , maharashtra , india








Hongkong bank building , Flora Fountain , Mumbai bombay , Maharashtra , India


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Mumbai pune Express Way 








Navi Mumbai(New Bombay)








McDonald's








Cross Road shopping Centre, Mumbai


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

J J Hospital flyover 








Road signs on the Eastern Express Highway at Vikhroli , Mumbai bombay 
















Another McDonald's


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Another McDonalds








Stores


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoa. I would've never thought mumbai was filled with mid-rise density! With nice greeenery to go along with it too.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*West coast skyline (Bandra/Mahim/Worli) - Photo by flypig* Suncity's Great finds! Most of these!










*South coast skyline (from Legend to Shreepati) - photo by Leishangthem* 










*South coast more (from Shreepati to Rushabh) - photo by Giles*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Cuffe Parade by Tunali* 








*CC rights Jim Reeves*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bandra by Zephyrtoo* 

















*Powai by bellyboy*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Sun,magestom.......................Those are incredible aerials of Bandra, West Coast of Bombay. Just stunning.


----------



## Dr.VitO (Aug 10, 2004)

nice work!


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Northern suburbs - photo by Meg and Nathan










Northern suburbs - (Andheri/Lokhandwala/Shastrinagar) area photo by Hisomanager










Chowpatty/Malabar Hills night - photos by Murali


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5731/bandraskylineflypig5ny.jpg


Wow :eek2: :eek2: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Great views!!!


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Old and New - Colaba - photos by Lukky*


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

This one is an amazing picture Magestorm.. nice and bright..


----------



## Alexandre Oliveira (Dec 4, 2005)

:eek2: nice pics :eek2:


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Nariman Point night photo by jetsetwes


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Mumbai Dinodia pics*


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*The recently improved Mumbai Domestic Terminal at airport. Looks nothing like it used to. Hitech look.*
Domestic Airport Santacruz
Santacruz, Mumbai


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Pics are by chronicsurfer. View his thread here.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

..


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Next set of Photos are by skyscraper India forum member Bombay Boy. You can view his whole gallery here.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Discovery of India building - photo zeebie*









Haj House - photo bindyfry


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Glass House restaurant by sillyjilly*



























Bandra by deejayelwood


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

*Phoenix Street, Lower Parel, pic by hungama/martin*


















Skyline in one of the many skyline areas of Mumbai


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Four seasons hotel in building stage









A zoom up of one of the above photos











Lots of construction happening. Like a 100 to 200 new skyscrapers being built. Lot of dust from construction.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

SD Towers are getting built.









hanging gardens park in south bombay-


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Dosti Elite, Sion









Prabhadevi skyline









Prabhadevi and Worli


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Bandra 









Colaba


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Powai night(Growing Mumbai Suburb)-photos copyright xaverian


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Mumbai night views (these pics are from Aug 05)
photos copyright andreipostolache





























other


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

The CMC building









Shipping House


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Some mall/shopping- Originally Posted by e_arunsid


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Just wow!


----------



## GKT (Feb 15, 2010)

*Mumbai Airport Terminal* [ Under massive up gradation ]


























































*Existing portion of the terminal *












































































*Under construction Section*


----------



## GKT (Feb 15, 2010)

*New Massive Navi Mumbai Airport* [ TO de-congest Mumbai terminal (earlier images). Construction delayed due to environmental clearance and now cleared, the construction is going to year start next year]

*NAVI MUMBAI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT * 
Revised estimates (2006)
Total area for airport activity: 1,140 hectares
Total projected cost: Rs 4,765 crore

*Phase I*

To be completed by 2012
Passenger handling capacity (per annum):10 million

*Phase II*

To be completed by 2020
Passenger handling capacity (per annum): 20 million

*Phase III*

To be completed by 2025
Passenger handling capacity (per annum): 30 million

*Phase IV*

To be completed by 2030
Passenger handling capacity (per annum): 40 million


----------



## GKT (Feb 15, 2010)

*World’s tallest residential tower, a 117-story structure*

from _New York times_
MUMBAI — A local developer has announced plans to build the world’s tallest residential tower, a 117-story structure that it hopes will become the worldwide symbol of this rapidly growing metropolis.
To be called World One, the building is planned at 450 meters, or 1,450 feet, and to be completed in 2014. (Q1, a tower in Gold Coast City, Australia, is now the world’s tallest residential building, at 323 meters.) 










































Construction Site (just begun..)










Mumbai is also undergoing a massive building boom with hundreds of high-rises and over 85 supertalls currently under construction, including the 125-storey India Tower and 117-floor World One.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Mumbai IS HUGE AND WOW THE PROJECTS ARE LIKE DUBAI PROJECTS =O


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

GKT, FYI, all those projects are in the Mumbai forum if you want to view.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

The skyline is quickly rising.

Photo cc : ER


----------



## GKT (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## GKT (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

^^

Boss, would you please source them? And also quote those images or postings because someone else is doing the work and you are just copying the link and putting in the image tags.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly! please credit the photos or they will be deleted!


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc: spf3million


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Beautiful photos.....plenty of developments.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## hmckmbc223 (Feb 6, 2011)

This Airport is way beyond my expectations. Did Indians design and construct the airport by themselves?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

magestom said:


> Two cool photos copyright of Shruti Gaonkar
> 
> Hilla Tower


are being restored old beautiful buildings like the ones in the picture??


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

GKT said:


> *Sea link Freeway Master Plan *


so sad to see how the waterfront is obliterated by these monster concrete freeways hno:


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> so sad to see how the waterfront is obliterated by these monster concrete freeways hno:


Where is the obliteration? You know the map is not to scale, right? 

Put it underground? Then financial obliteration will be a certainty.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc : Enforcer









photo cc : Jorge


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> so sad to see how the waterfront is obliterated by these monster concrete freeways hno:


Only one of them has been built yet. Building another 3 is gonna be 20 years at least. BTW, they will be helpful for the city.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc: Bombaywalla


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

I think, what mumbai need is more taller office building rather than tall residential building, the skyline will look much better,nice development though.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

cc 
bhavukkchoudry
















photo copyright Rina Mishra
















Copyright: Tejas Itraj


----------



## pkalein (Jun 4, 2011)

Coolguyz said:


> Beautiful sunsets
> cc francesco_massel's
> 
> 
> ...





Coolguyz said:


>





Coolguyz said:


> cc AbhijeetAJ
> On weekdays its impossible to even see the road below.




X-post


----------



## pkalein (Jun 4, 2011)

deekshith said:


> Rustomjee Elanza.
> 
> 
> 
> Dada of Dadar


................


----------



## pkalein (Jun 4, 2011)

Coolguyz said:


> Hey kuwar time to change the pic on wikipedia for mumbai local section





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Tarandeep Singh





deekshith said:


> ^^ Around 160m
> 
> 
> Photo copyright: roymichael29
> ...





azzi282 said:


> Taj Mahal Palace by saif380, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Taj Mahal Palace Hotel by saif380, on Flickr



...............


----------



## pkalein (Jun 4, 2011)

deekshith said:


> Photos copyright: Max Schindeler


................


----------



## pkalein (Jun 4, 2011)

Coolguyz said:


>





Coolguyz said:


> Juhu,Juhu Tara road




................


----------



## pkalein (Jun 4, 2011)

Coolguyz said:


>





Coolguyz said:


> Stretch from wadala to Maheshwari udyan.....dont know name of the road





azzi282 said:


> Awesome pictures guys :cheers2: And that sunshine pic is deffinitely banner worthy!
> 
> I hope this hasnt been posted before?
> 
> mumbai skyline by anubhav91, on Flickr




.....................


----------



## andyvia (Oct 21, 2011)

Kenwen said:


> I think, what mumbai need is more taller office building rather than tall residential building, the skyline will look much better,nice development though.


Given the population density, tall residential buildings are necessary to leave space for greenaries and parks and thus more sustained development.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Coolguyz said:


> cc AbhijeetAJ
> On weekdays its impossible to even see the road below.




is there any plan to restore this kind of building?? are them protected??

I hope you answer yes, because this buildings are amazing


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates...kay:


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

X-posting from India thread, originally posted by Suncity.. One of a very few professionally shot skyline photos of Mumbai..



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Four Seasons Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> is there any plan to restore this kind of building?? are them protected??
> 
> I hope you answer yes, because this buildings are amazing


When I was traveling in Mumbai (walking from churchgate to gateway of India to CST) I saw many amazing buildings, some of them need immediate renovation. I hope they are not destroyed eventually with mass development.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc: JUANDE MONDRIA


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

this thread should be more active!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos from India


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

great city


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from India thread. Couple of south mumbai images.



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright runmdc
> runmdc


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from India thread.



deekshith said:


> South Mumbai.
> 
> 
> Mumbai by night by Had.H, on Flickr


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

From India thread:


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Mumbai City Tours


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

From India thread:



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright fulcrumdb1 Mumbai Skyline at Dawn


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great picture!!


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting


Savz said:


> Dec 8 2012 Skyline of the Dr. Annie Besant road taken from a tower from SB Marg
> CC : Savz


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright fulcrumdb1 Mumbai Skyline at Dawn


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

keep posting please!


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

cross posting


deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: ER


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

cross posting


India101 said:


> by India101


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

continued...


India101 said:


> by me


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting


IndiansUnite said:


> Shot this on the 25th evening:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Mumbai :cheers:


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from India thread



jinka sreekanth said:


> powai skyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



azzi282 said:


> Source


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting. 



deekshith said:


> Nice pics koresh :cheers2:
> 
> 
> View on South Mumbai from Chowpatty by donmarty, on Flickr


Changing skyline of worli.



deekshith said:


> Worli-prabhadevi from palais royale.
> Photo copyright: Ajay Photography
> 
> Scroll to see more------------>


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from India thread



deekshith said:


> ^^


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really nice new pictures


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

x posting :


deekshith said:


> All credit goes to Vitaly Raskalov :cheers2:
> 
> Lower Parel
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

continued....


deekshith said:


> ^^
> 
> Lower Parel
> 
> ...





deekshith said:


> ^^
> 
> Lower Parel
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

gteat new pictures


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



whitefox011 said:


>


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting



jinka sreekanth said:


> march 27
> photocopyright hemant_meena


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ what is that?


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ That's Sunshine tower, Dadar west


----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

x-posting from India thread



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Milind Narvekar
> 
> Huge panorama of Mumbai night skyline.
> 
> Scroll, scroll and scroll ---------------------------------->


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some great photos of Mumbai, like the last one


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting:



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright abizer_maverick


----------



## amel.uk (Apr 20, 2013)

mumbai A Great city , cool kay:


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuZVFugW_aI


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting


deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: iamShishir
> 
> June 14.
> 
> Oasis - Birla aurora - Ahuja towers.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright *ER*





kronik said:


> Some brilliant photos here people!
> 
> IMG_1777 - Copy by vasuvius, on Flickr
> 
> ...





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright *dilwar mandal*





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: nihaarkatoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting


deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: santosh_sinha





Coolguyz said:


> cc bombaywala
> Dadar
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...





Coolguyz said:


> Outside CST
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...





Coolguyz said:


> peddar road
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: nortenmenezes
> 
> I wish the photographer upload this in flickr too.





Pals_RGB said:


> A snapshot from the video posted by Deekshith above. Its pretty impressive.





jinka sreekanth said:


> 14.6.2013
> 
> *Skyline from IndiaBulls*
> photocopyright iamShishir





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sarvapriyaprasad


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting

















[/QUOTE]



Suncity said:


> _photos copyright Hafeez Contractor facebook page_
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





deekshith said:


> 292m above ground from palais royale.
> 
> 
> L9997085 by Chak411, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sachingurnani
> pl use scroll bar





murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by David Greig
> *
> 
> *Scroll --->*





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Aniket Samat
> 
> Scroll------------>


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

huge


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

awesome pics guyz......mumbai meri jaan


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting :


_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: rprevatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting


Suncity said:


> *photo copyright Airpix*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

some really poor quality photos. hno:


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright *Nick-Miller*





India101 said:


> ----->>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting


_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: Abhey Singh
> 
> Scroll ------------>


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting


_Forum_ said:


> ^^
> In the link provided above one can see as far as Goregaon in this shot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Mumbai


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

INDE-7294 por PASLIER MORGAN, en Flickr


INDE-7292 por PASLIER MORGAN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bombay Gare Victoria Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus Mumbai por geolis06, en Flickr


Gare Victoria by night Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus Mumbai Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus Unesco world heritage por geolis06, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelluso/8521236174/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mumbay por sebadella, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mumbay por sebadella, en Flickr


Mumbay por sebadella, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TRAIN STATION, BOMBAY, INDIA por toyaguerrero, en Flickr


BOMBAY, INDIA por toyaguerrero, en Flickr


BOMBAY, INDIA. THE BIGGEST OPEN AIR LAUNDRY por toyaguerrero, en Flickr


BOMBAY, INDIA por toyaguerrero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1266164 por gonzalez asencio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moritzinindia/6832583964/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/moritzinindia/6832585290/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/moritzinindia/6978711465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alain31/6291088758/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mumbay por Caterina Vicens, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorda-rundt/5701064844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marine drive, Mumbai por Kaustav Bhattacharya, en Flickr


View of South Mumbai from Nariman Point, Mumbai, India por santosh_sinha, en Flickr


The two towers por Joy Forever V1.0, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Back Bay, Marine Drive, Mumbai por droidmedia, en Flickr


Mumbai Skyline por sake.vanderwall, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/augustrush/6909293901/sizes/l/in/photostream/


mumbai town view, grant road-charni road area, Mumbai, India por ganuullu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mumbai's inner city developments por kunal.bhatia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mumbai_042 por OurTravelPics.com, en Flickr


Towers of Mumbai por chromicles of vijay, en Flickr


Hilton Towers por Swami Stream, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hilton Towers Mumbai & Oberoi Mumbai to the right por pagalchkro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mumbai in the Morning 2 por Siddharth Vaghela, en Flickr


Mumbai in the Morning 1 por Siddharth Vaghela, en Flickr



Taj tower por sandu8383, en Flickr


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc :Sanket Dave


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

*pics...posted by coolguyz on local forum*

posting from local forum by coolguyz....



Coolguyz said:


> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1022081614372546836_1336217185
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

X posting from local forum.....



pranshu14 said:


> *Day View from W54 by Wadhwa. Sea Link view from Matunga West*
> More images can be seen on PixelDo.Com


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

X posting



MumbaiManiac said:


> Copyright : *rayu_bleedblue*


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

X posting...



Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/keithmas
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

X posting.....



Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/keithmas
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php
> ...


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

X posting...



Mak sat said:


> *REUTERS/Danish Siddiqui*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

X posting



jinka sreekanth said:


> Mumbai from top
> 
> photocopyright soumit p naik


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Very huge and dense. In a few angles it reminds me of Shanghai.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All Credit to the Photographers and SSC India forumers*



Android2000 said:


> Very huge and dense. In a few angles it reminds me of Shanghai.


Bombay / Mumbai is Indian Subcontinent / South Asia's Maximum City just like Shanghai. It is trailing Shanghai by 10-15 years. But it will get there. 



jinka sreekanth said:


> Mumbai from top
> 
> photocopyright soumit p naik





andre123 said:


> after 5 years





n20 said:


> please scroll >>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

KuwarOnline said:


> cc Mumbai FB page





Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/siddhesh_pednekar
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...





Coolguyz said:


> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1022081614372546836_1336217185
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...





pranshu14 said:


> View from Shreepati Towers, Charni Road.





Suncity said:


> Photo copyright Pranshu Dubey
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





Mak sat said:


> *Hatim Yousuf Images*
> 
> *Scroll*-------->>>>>>>>


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All Credit to the Photographers and SSC India Forumers*

*Bombay's Changing Skyline*



SPP_IN_2030 said:


> Source-HT np





Mak sat said:


> *Nik Acharekar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mihir1310 said:


> Skyline - from Juhu Beach by i2n2, on Flickr





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Ashwin nagpal


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Mumbai Celebrates India's 69th Independence Day*

*Bombay's Iconic Victoria Terminus Goes Tri-color!*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Boom(ing) Bay!*



Suncity said:


> photos copyright
> https://instagram.com/swakeet_/
> https://instagram.com/darbari/
> https://instagram.com/prash3011/





Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1051959443781350124_1696273355
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All credit to SSC india forumers and photographers*

*Mumbai Skyline!*



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright* Joshua Alan Davis * hosted on flickr





Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1051959443781350124_1696273355
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...





Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1051976238166485915_546431065
> 
> http://postimage.org/





Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1054991993067043493_1517317333
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All Credit to Photographers & SSC India forumers*

*Booming Bombay!*



bhargavsura said:


> *J J Flyover*
> Source: Rane Ashish (Mid-day).





Coolguyz said:


> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1059403752856475181_2065333700
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...





Coolguyz said:


> cc Pixeldo.com
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/





Mak sat said:


> *Dhwani Jani*
> 
> *Dhairya Momaya*
> 
> ...





Coolguyz said:


> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1062037736172419178_1678341917
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> ...





KB335ci2 said:


> Looking south from the Palladium hotel


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Mumbai-night by harish Chopra, on Flickr


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Goregaon east


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Mumbai in Making!*

All Credit to SSC India Forumers.



Coolguyz said:


> cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1155135164024076132_178858564
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright _utkarshpandey_hosted on flickr





Suncity said:


> photos copyright [email protected]
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





mihir1310 said:


> Sreeram Narayan @ Flickr





washiwashi said:


> *BWSL, Mumbai*
> 
> The bridge that carries a city by Roehan Rengadurai, on Flickr





Suncity said:


> photos copyright Pranshu Dubey
> 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Some awesome collection of the city


----------

